# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته رياضی(تمامی گرایش ها)

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته رياضی(تمامی گرایش ها)



ديباچه:


هر  روز چند بار از چهار عمل اصلي استفاده مي‌كنيد؟ مفاهيم هندسي از قبيل طول،  مساحت و حجم چقدر در زندگي روزمره شما كاربرد دارد؟ خيابان‌ها و  ميدان‌هايي كه محل عبور و مرور شما است، ساختماني كه در آن زندگي مي‌كنيد و  وسايل زندگيتان چه شكلي دارند؟ آيا غير از اين است كه همه آنها از اشكال  هندسي هستند يا تركيبي از اين اشكال مي‌باشند؟ مي‌بينيد كه همه ما در زندگي  روزمره خود به ميزان زيادي از دانش رياضي استفاده مي‌كنيم از سوي ديگر  رياضيات،‌ پايه علوم و مهندسي  است و امروزه همه رشته‌هايي كه پايه علمي دارند، از الگوهاي رياضي استفاده  مي‌كنند و در واقع هر چقدر كه شغل يك فرد تخصصي‌تر شود،‌ ميزان رياضياتي  كه لازم دارد،‌ بيشتر مي‌گردد.براي مثال يك مهندس  الكترونيك از آناليز تابعي و فرآيندهاي تصادفي استفاده مي‌كند يا يك  برنامه‌ريز پروژه‌هاي اقتصادي،‌ از مطالب پيشرفته آماري مانند سري‌هاي  زماني، به عنوان ابزار كار ياري مي‌گيرد. به همين دليل امروزه تربيت  متخصصان علم رياضي؛ يعني افرادي كه قادر هستند رياضيات مورد نياز را آموزش  داده و يا توليد كنند، اهميت بسيار زيادي دارد. چرا كه لازمه پيشرفت در  تكنولوژي، توجه به دانش رياضي مي‌باشد.اما اين دانش مهم و پايه چيست؟ آيا  مي‌توان اين علم را در چند جمله معرفي كرد؟ بدون شك معرفي علوم پايه بخصوص  علم رياضي كه مادر همه علوم است، كار بسيار دشواري است.زيرا اين علم از يك  سو ذهني و تجريدي و از سوي ديگر عملي مي‌باشد و در نتيجه يك تعريف بايد كلي  باشد تا بتواند تمامي ابعاد دانش رياضي را در بربگيرد.در كل مي‌توان گفت  كه رياضيات‌ هنري‌ است‌ باستاني‌ و از همان‌ آغاز از جمله‌ ذهني‌ترين‌ و در  عين‌ حال‌ عملي‌ترين‌ تلاش‌هاي‌ آدمي‌ بوده‌ است‌؛ يعني‌ از همان‌ 1800  سال‌ پيش‌ از ميلاد كه‌ بابلي‌ها در زمينه‌ خواص‌ تجريدي‌ اعداد به‌ پژوهش‌  پرداختند، رياضيات‌ در كنار جنبه‌هاي‌ ادراكي‌ نظري‌، به‌ صورت‌ ابزاري‌  كه‌ هر روز براي‌ مسّاحي‌ زمين‌، دريانوردي‌ و ساختن‌ بناهاي‌ بزرگ‌ مورد  نياز بود، به‌ كار مي‌رفت‌. امروزه‌ نيز وضع‌ به‌ همين‌ منوال‌ است‌ و شايد  به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ ما در رشته‌ رياضي‌ با دو گرايش‌ رياضي‌ محض‌ و كاربردي‌  روبرو هستيم‌. در اين‌ ميان‌ عموماً رياضيات‌ كاربردي‌ را به‌ شاخه‌اي‌ از  رياضي‌ مي‌گوييم‌ كه‌ كاربرد عملي‌ مشخصي‌ داشته‌ باشد براي‌ مثال‌ در  اقتصاد، كامپيوتر، فيزيك‌ يا آمار و احتمال‌ كاربرد داشته‌ باشد و رياضي‌  محض‌ نيز به‌ شاخه‌اي‌ گفته‌ مي‌شود كه‌ به‌ نظريه‌پردازي‌ رياضي‌  مي‌پردازد اما بايد توجه‌ داشت‌ كه‌ امروزه‌ اين‌ دو گرايش‌ آن‌چنان‌ درهم‌  ادغام‌ شده‌اند كه‌ مرزي‌ را نمي‌توان‌ بين‌ آنها مشخص‌ كرد. زيرا گاه‌  يك‌ تئوري‌ كاملاً محض‌ وارد مرحله‌ كاربردي‌ شده‌ و چون‌ در عمل‌ با مشكل‌  روبرو مي‌شود، بار ديگر به‌ حوزه‌ تئوري‌ برمي‌گردد و در نهايت‌ پس‌ از  رفع‌ نقايص‌، دوباره‌ وارد مرحله‌ كاربردي‌ مي‌شود؛ يعني‌ يك‌ تعامل‌ و  ارتباط‌ دوجانبه‌اي‌ بين‌ رياضي‌ كاربردي‌ و محض‌ وجود دارد.

توانايي‌هاي‌ لازم :


دانشجوي‌  رشته‌ رياضي‌ بايد شخصي‌ صبور و با حوصله‌ باشد و از صرف‌ وقت‌ در حل‌  مسائل‌ دريغ‌ نكند و در كل‌ لازم‌ است‌ كه‌ به‌ درس‌ رياضي‌ علاقه‌مند  بوده‌ و در دوره‌ متوسطه‌، دانش‌آموز موفقي‌ در رشته‌ رياضي‌ باشد. اين‌  رشته‌ نيازمند دانشجوياني‌ است‌ كه‌ از نظر ذهني‌،آمادگي‌ جذب‌ ايده‌هاي‌  جديد را داشته‌ باشند و بتوانند الگوها و نظم‌ را درك‌ كرده‌ و مسائل‌  غيرمتعارف‌ را حل‌ كنند. به‌ عبارت‌ ديگر يك‌ روحيه‌ علمي‌، تفكر انتقادي‌ و  توانايي‌ تجزيه‌ و تحليل‌ داشته‌ باشند.

موقعيت‌ شغلي‌ در ايران :


كاربرد  رياضي‌ در علوم‌ مختلف‌ انكارناپذير است‌. براي‌ مثال‌ مبحث‌ آناليز  تابعي‌ در مكانيك‌ كوانتومي‌، كاربرد بسيار زيادي‌ دارد يا در بيشتر  رشته‌هاي‌ مهندسي‌  معادله‌ "لاپ‌ لاسي‌" كه‌ يك‌ معادله‌ رياضي‌ است‌، مورد استفاده‌ قرار  مي‌گيرد. در جامعه‌شناسي‌ نيز نظريه‌ احتمال‌ و نظريه‌ گروه‌ها نقش‌ بسيار  مهمي‌ ايفا مي‌كند. در كل‌ بايد گفت‌ كه‌ همه‌ صنايع‌، زيرساخت‌ رياضي‌  دارند و به‌ همين‌ دليل‌ در همه‌ مراكز صنعتي‌ و تحقيقاتي‌ دنيا،  رياضيدان‌ها در كنار مهندسين‌  و دانشمندان‌ ساير علوم‌، حضوري‌ فعال‌ دارند و آنچه‌ در نهايت‌ ارائه‌  مي‌شود، نتيجه‌ كار تيمي‌ آنها است‌. در جامعه‌ ما نيز اگر مشاغل‌ جنبه‌  علمي‌ داشته‌ باشند، قطعاً به‌ تعداد قابل‌ توجهي‌ رياضيدان‌ نياز خواهيم‌  داشت‌ چون‌ يك‌ رياضيدان‌ مي‌تواند مشكلات‌ را به‌ روش‌ علمي‌ حل‌ كند.  البته‌ اين‌ به‌ آن‌ معنا نيست‌ كه‌ در حال‌ حاضر هيچ‌ فرصت‌ شغلي‌ براي‌  يك‌ رياضيدان‌ وجود ندارد اما بايد حضور رياضيدان‌ها در مراكز تحقيقاتي‌ و  صنعتي‌ پررنگ‌تر باشد. يك‌ ليسانس‌ رياضي‌ به‌ دليل‌ نظم‌ فكري‌ و بينش‌  عميقي‌ كه‌ در طي‌ تحصيل‌ به‌ دست‌ مي‌آورد، مي‌تواند با مطالعه‌ و تلاش‌  شخصي‌ در بسياري‌ از شغل‌ها، حتي‌ شغل‌هايي‌ كه‌ در ظاهر ارتباطي‌ با  رياضي‌ ندارد موفق‌ گردد.(اين رشته در دو مقطع دكتراي پيوسته و كارشناسي در آزمون سراسري دانشجو مي‌پذيرد.)


درس‌هاي‌ اين‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصيل :


دروس‌ مشترك‌ بين‌ گرايش‌هاي‌ رياضي :
رياضي‌  ، آناليز ، جبر ، مباني‌ رياضيات‌، آمار ، معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، جبر خطي‌ ،  مباني‌ هندسه‌، توابع‌ مختلط‌، آناليز عددي‌ ، مباني‌ كامپيوتر، گراف‌،  نظريه‌ معادلات‌ ديفرانسيل‌، نظريه‌ اعداد.

دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ رياضي‌ محض‌:


جبر ، آناليز ، هندسه‌ موضعي‌، توپولوژي‌، هندسه‌ ديفرانسيل‌.

دروس‌ تخصصي‌ گرايش‌ رياضي‌ كاربردي‌:


تحقيق‌ در عمليات‌ ، آناليز عددي‌ ، فرآيندهاي‌ تصادفي‌، ساختمان‌ داده‌ها، سري‌هاي‌ زماني‌، زبان‌ برنامه‌نويسي‌ پيشرفته‌.

منبع : دانشگاهی

*

----------

